

Sequoia's "RIP Good Times" presentation (on SlideShare) - tlrobinson
http://www.slideshare.net/eldon/sequoia-capital-on-startups-and-the-economic-downturn-presentation

======
hugh
Duplicate of the one just above?

~~~
huherto
I can see this one better. I have FireFox 3.0.1

